# Photokina 2012



## Gman (Aug 28, 2012)

Only a few weeks to go now.

http://www.photokina.com/en/photokina/diemesse/termin_oeffnungszeiten/index.php


----------



## M.ST (Aug 28, 2012)

I go to the photokina, but I don´t expect epoch making news.


----------



## Tiedtke (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't wait. If Canon is to announce a new cheaper Full Frame/7D Mark II, 70D, 6D, I might buy it if it's under $2000. If not, or if it's released next year, I'll buy a 5D Mark II. It's price has really dropped recently.


----------



## Gman (Aug 28, 2012)

I am waiting and hoping that the Powershot G14 might be announced if it's going to be announced at all. If it isn't then I think it's been killed off by the G1X and the EOS M neither of which replace it's position between the professional and the P&S cameras.


----------



## Gman (Sep 5, 2012)

The more I think of it the less chance there will be of anything new at Photokina.

Look at how many new cameras, bodies and lenses has been announced this year already. The G1X, EOS M, two Powershots and various other bits and pieces, I have come to the conclusion that Canon have nothing else new to offer. So there will be no new announcements in the week before and nothing new at Photokina.

Only 12 days left.


----------



## nicku (Sep 5, 2012)

I really like to see the 7D2 and the entry level FF body announced .... but i believe we will see only the 70D.


----------



## Fleetie (Sep 5, 2012)

Leica M10, I believe.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 10, 2012)

I think there will be a high end Crop... just my 2c


----------



## phatboi (Sep 11, 2012)

8) *If I were the Canon product strategist:*

- There is no need to make any further product releases especially in the Pro Body line.
- The 5D III is still enjoying the spotlight.
- The 5D-II is not yet retired and it's selling.
- When the 7D came out, it was arguably a much better performer than the 5D II, and there were serious questions whether it was worth it to pay extra for the FF with questionable advantages. The 5D finally caught up with the Mark-III incorporating a lot of the 7D tech and design. 
- Any improvement on the 7D at this time will only serve to question the need for a 5D.
- The Full Frame 7D rumor is ridiculous. If you want a FF 7D, you can buy a 5D-III, basically a FF 7D with a few added bells and whistles.
- The APS-C format is here to stay. Canon has a lot invested in it. There are also some amazing EF-S lenses out there that are in some respects better than any EF/L glass. I'm guessing Canon sells more EF-S gear than EF. Think how many Rebels ship each quarter.
- The recent 7D firmware update only goes to support all of the above. Canon put enough hardware into the 7D so they would just have to update the software and voila! A new, upgraded camera. Genius!
- APS-C will always be a cheaper and faster alternative especially for action shooting. Think of it, the only other alternative for action shooting is the 1D-X which is out of most people's reach. The 7D with APS-C sensor fills that need well in the pro series, at a much lower price point.
- The 7D is probably a test-bed for new tech before they roll it out into the entire Pro series.

*In Conclusion*
- When they do release the 7D II sometime next year, it will most likely be slightly higher megapixel with a next generation sensor which will then drive the rebel and xxD series after that.
- It will have a new next gen AF system which will drive the next 5D and 1D series just like the current 7D did. I'm guessing realtime video mode full AF which will need a dedicated DIGIC5 for that.
- It will have a faster blistering frame rate, maybe 10fps or more.
- The dual processor with dedicated AF processor will become it's hallmark.
- Movie mode will be even more enhanced and production ready.

The canon xD pro series is not consumer equipment and will naturally go through a longer product life cycle. It is unreasonable to expect product refreshes in the xD series as often as you see a Rebel come out every year, OR drastic changes like the 60D (which was ridiculous in my opinion), but that's what you get when dealing at the consumer level.

Then again... it's all just my opinion...LOL


----------



## whatta (Sep 11, 2012)

I will also be there and hope to see a 70d (with a new sensor) in a light body :


----------

